# Tommy cooper joke (slightly rude)



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

"I got on a train the other day & sat next to a woman reading a book called " sex statistics".Any good? I asked.
"Fascinating" Apparently American indians have the widest manhoods &
Polish men the longest.By the way I'm Jane,Hi I replied,I'm Tonto polanski.  


Well I thought it was funny :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

BUMP Ooops


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Another rude one*

A man was in a terrible accident, and his "manhood" was mangled and torn from his body. His doctor assured him that modern medicine could give him back his manhood, but that his insurance wouldn't cover the surgery, since it was considered cosmetic.

The doctor said that the cost would be £3500 for small,£6500 for medium,and £14,000 for large.

The man was sure he wanted a large, but the doctor urged him to talk it over with his wife before he made any decision.

The man called his wife on the phone and explained their options.The doctor came back into the room, and found the man looking quite dejected. "Well, what have the two of you decided?" asked the doctor. The man answered,''She'd rather have a new kitchen."

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:wink: :lol: :lol:


----------

